# كيف اكتشف الفازلين



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

كيف أكتشف الفازلين 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
في عام 1859 سافر روبرت تشيزيبرو من بروكلين الى بنسلفانيا وهو في الثانية والعشرين من عمره ، -وهو كيميائي – لمشاهدة حقول النفظ المكتشفة حديثا . 
فسمع هناك عمال يشتكون من شمع شبيه بترسيب البارافين سمي " شمع القضبان " , يضطرون لازالته في الغالب عن قضبان المضخات الفولاذية الا ان هؤلاء وجدوا تلك المادة المزعجة مرهما مسكنا وشافيا للحروق والجروح , فأثار ذلك اهتمام تشيزيبرو فجمع عينات من شمع القضبان وحملها الى منزله وباشر فحصها 

مرت 11 سنه وهو يعمل في تصفية الراسب وتنقيته وكانت اكثرية المراهم آنذاك تصنع من الشحوم الحيوانية والزيوت النباتية ، وتتعرض للتلف اذا حفظت لمدة طويلة 
ففكر تشيزيبرو بان هذه المادة النفظية المنشأ والخالية من الزنخ والرائحة الكريهة قد تصبح مرهما يكثر طلبه 
ولكي يختبر فاعليته احدث جروحا وخدوشا وحروقا في جلده وعالجها بشمع القضبان , ولما تأكدت فاعلية هذا المرهم . انشأ تشيزيبرو المعمل الاول لصنع البلسم الجديد الذي سمـّاه " الفازلين " في عام 1870 

واليوم يباع فازلين النفظ الهلامي المميز بملصقه الازرق والابيض في 140 بلدا 
وقد وجد المستهلكون أوفر الطرق لاستخدامه ، فصيادو الاسماك يستخدموه طعما في سنانيرهم 
وتعتمده النساء لازالة مواد المكياج عن عيونهن , ويطلي السباحون اجسادهم به قبل الغطس في الماء الجليدي , كذلك يطلي مالكو السيارات اطراف كابلات البطارية منها للتآكل 

توفي روبرت تشيزيبرو في 1933 عن 96عاما ، وحين كان مريضا طلى نفسه من رأسه الى قدميه بالبلسم وقال ان حياته الطويله تعود الى الفازلين 0
ا


----------



## نانا السباعي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## بلدي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود أخونا العبقرينو


----------



## addouni (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك


----------



## رائد عمارنة (29 يوليو 2008)

Thank u for this


----------



## وضاحة (30 يوليو 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## دى ماركو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك*​


----------



## المهندسه ليى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومة اللطيفه والحلوة
تحياتي..


----------



## حسام ح (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (24 يناير 2009)

كيف يصنع الفازلين المطري لليدين


----------



## mohamedegypt (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------

